# What kind of doctor should I see?



## HurricaneSeb (May 23, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and I've been researching a lot about DP/DR, Anxiety, mental health, etc. And I believe that the psychiatrists/psychologists i've seen haven't properly diagnosed me or prescribed me the right meds. I've been off meds for about 3 weeks, and actually I feel my mind is a bit clearer, but i'm obviously not quite there yet or I wouldn't be on this site.

Anyways, my question is, which kind of doctor should I see, or what steps should I take to cure/treat DP/DR?
I was thinking seeing a Neurologist or Behavioral Neurologist, and/or a Dietician to start an food diet, elimination diet, supplement diet or whatever works. Would a Neurologist give me an MRI or brain scan of some sort, and would that be helpful for me? I don't want to take another med, but i'd be willing to try vitamins, exercise or other solutions.

So, what would you recommend?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

HurricaneSeb said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and I've been researching a lot about DP/DR, Anxiety, mental health, etc. And I believe that the psychiatrists/psychologists i've seen haven't properly diagnosed me or prescribed me the right meds. I've been off meds for about 3 weeks, and actually I feel my mind is a bit clearer, but i'm obviously not quite there yet or I wouldn't be on this site.
> 
> Anyways, my question is, which kind of doctor should I see, or what steps should I take to cure/treat DP/DR?
> I was thinking seeing a Neurologist or Behavioral Neurologist, and/or a Dietician to start an food diet, elimination diet, supplement diet or whatever works. Would a Neurologist give me an MRI or brain scan of some sort, and would that be helpful for me? I don't want to take another med, but i'd be willing to try vitamins, exercise or other solutions.
> ...


A neurologist would take brain scans of you, for example an MRI, but unfortunately an MRI does not show/detect DP, so that might disappoint you if the results came back negative. To date, the only brain scans that I've read that actually detect DP activity are a PET scan and an fMRI (very expensive).

You may want to start out with a therapist who specializes or knows about dissociative disorders. They may be more informed and better equipped to come up with a treatment plan tailored to your personal needs and symptoms.

What started this all for you? How long has it been?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

neuro scans are just to rule out physical causes, they dont usually show anything wrong. Behavioral neuro might be worth a shot, otherwise you'd want to find a psychologist who just knows what they're doing, or is open to educating themselves. There aren't any meds to directly treat dp. a psychiatrist may be able to tell if you have dp due to an anxiety disorder or underlying depression and give you meds to treat that, but they have yet to see anything significantly help dp alone. a therpist who does cbt, dbt or act could help as well


----------



## HurricaneSeb (May 23, 2011)

All of this info just makes me angrier at the system and the "docs" i've been seeing







I was told complete lies, that there are no DP/DR specialists, that there's no way to detect it using a brain scan, etc. This is leading me to do my own research, cause obviously the 'pros' can't direct me in the right direction. It's been about 2 or 3 years for me. And I think mine's severe right now.

I live in Canada and have OHIP (Medicare). I'm pretty sure PETs and MRIs are covered, possibly fMRIs. It's just that I'm feeling physiological effects of this disorder, or possibly it's mixed in with something else. It's hard to tell with DP/DR. I feel: 'brain damaged', difficulty concentrating, difficulty seeing, trouble with motors skills, trouble forming words, etc. Could I see a Neurologist of some sort for this? I'm finding it difficult to find a DP/DR specialist in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Autobot (Dec 2, 2013)

If you don't think the treatment is good, go to another specialist. If you don't know which specialist, do a research, ask around. That is what I did. I have found one site that is great, it has all doctors in one place and you can see what each of them does, what is their specialization. It really helped me, so I hope it will help you too. Here is the site: types of doctor


----------

